# Problem with sub



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey guys I have a small problem with an old sub. It's a b&w asw1000 and it's decent but not great. I got it off craigslist actually for a buddy who said he had the same one and wanted to run duals. I purchased it for him and when he came to get it he said it was not the same one! Ugh! I even gave him model number and everything. Anyhow my bad on that and now I'm stuck with a 10 yr old sub. It's been hooked up for about a month now and I started to notice it cutting out and crackling. Not sure if it's the driver or amp so if anyone could shed some light on the possible problem it would be appreciated. If it's the amp then the Dayton audio sa250 is a perfect fit for replacement. It's only a little over $100 so that's not bad. If it's the driver what would be a cheap easy replacement? Not sure how much this sub is actually worth fixing but if it won't cost much to get it working properly again I can resell it for what I got in it maybe.


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

That sub is not worth fixing. Depends on how much you have to spend. Can get a Dayton 12 or 15 on pe for 300 with cabinet .


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

chaluga said:


> That sub is not worth fixing. Depends on how much you have to spend. Can get a Dayton 12 or 15 on pe for 300 with cabinet .


 for me spending $100 to get it working properly and being able to resell it at that point is worth it to me. If it was gonna cost near $300 to fix then no I wouldn't bother but the driver is fairly stout in this sub and i don't think it's the problem. I suppose I could pull it out again and test it. If the amp just needs replacing I don't think $100 is to much. I wouldn't spend $300 on anything right now. I'd rather save and get what I want to get in a few months(leaning towards dual PSA xv15's or dual xs30's) I'm just trying to spend the least amount of money right now that would allow me to recoup some cost that I got stuck with in buying this sub for a friend in the first place. I'm sure I could put this sub up on craigslist for $250 once it's fixed and be done with it. That would help me get my money back at least. Are those Dayton amps worthwhile?


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

If you go diy path time can crush the psa for a lot cheaper . I own a hsu vtf15 and just built a si18 sub with inuke 3000dsp amp for 700. The hsu was 1k. The diy absolutely destroys the hsu. If you can't do diy then the psa are a good choice.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

chaluga said:


> If you go diy path time can crush the psa for a lot cheaper . I own a hsu vtf15 and just built a si18 sub with inuke 3000dsp amp for 700. The hsu was 1k. The diy absolutely destroys the hsu. If you can't do diy then the psa are a good choice.


 I have definitely have been thinking of going diy route for a while. The only thing holding me back is time. I am a woodworker by trade so building it isn't the problem but the time to design it and plan it out is. How long did it take you?


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

Mike0206 said:


> I have definitely have been thinking of going diy route for a while. The only thing holding me back is time. I am a woodworker by trade so building it isn't the problem but the time to design it and plan it out is. How long did it take you?


You don't need to design it. Go to avs diy threads and put down what you want : big spl , deep bass , small or big size , budget.

That's why i did and within a day I had all the plans , components , and how to hook it up. I wanted deep bass to16 hz and since I am a woodwork teacher I didn't mind a big design since I knee I could make it look good.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Check out our DIY sub forums here too. Tons of knowledge and helpful people there. They can assist you with modeling, amp selection, box design, all of it.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can check the speaker by pushing in on it and see if you hear any scraping type noise as you push it in. If so it is the speaker if not it may be the amp. If you have another speaker to hook up to it that would be helpfull also.


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

Also just get 9v battery and hook leads up and driver should pop


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok great guys thanks! I have been checking out the DIY sub threads for a while now and I am very intrigued by doing a project. It's nice to know the planning part won't be difficult at all. Looks like I may have to refocus my subwoofer direction. Thanks too for the insight in figuring out how to check this particular sub to see if it's the driver or amp.


----------

